# NEED HELP!!! issues with GPedit and log on scripts



## CTGTprice (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok here is the deal i want to find a script that i can put onto a group policy that will boot the machine when this user log's in. however i dont know scripting very well at all id love to learn but i dont do dos enough to know them. the server that i am on is a 2003 server with sp2 on it. the desktop is a xp box with sp2. 
any help would be greatly appriciated.
Thanks 
Tony


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

For someone to log in, a computer has to already be booted. Can you explain further what you're looking to do?


----------



## CTGTprice (Apr 17, 2008)

thats exactly the point when they log in i want it to either reboot or completely shut off.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So you want to setup a policy that prevents a user from logging into a computer?


----------



## CTGTprice (Apr 17, 2008)

kinda of i just want it to shut down any computer this certian user log's into.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why wouldn't you just disable the user's account? Is there a business reason why you need an account enabled but don't want that person to use any computers?

You seem a bit vague here, and I can't determine your intent.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can set Group Policies to keep users from logging in interactively to a computer. No need to create a script to do that. I see no reason to keep them from logging in to every comptuer. That makes no sense. If that is the case, you would just disable their account. 

If you are an admin of a Winodws 2003 server you should know how to do this already thru Group Policy. If you want to do what you want to do you can put it in the login script. I would hope that if you are a Domain Admin that you already know how to write login scripts.


----------



## kdagli (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello All,
First thanks in advance!
I have configured my USB as a bootable device so that I use it restore hard disk images from hidden partition. But I am wrestling this from long....... how can I boot from HDD (Vista) if I am already booted from USB. 
my menuitems in config.sys includes.
1. Restore XP.
2. Restore Vista.
3. Scan computer using Norton Antivirus.
4. Partition Magic 8.0
5. BOOT FROM HDD --- cannot get this to work.
Everthing seems to work except item number# 5. I have configured one menuitem "Boot from Harddisk" in config.sys. Now once I hit enter on "Boot from Harddisk", my computer should go to HDD so that I don't have to reboot computer again and change the BIOS settings or unplug USB.
Any suggestions?


----------



## CTGTprice (Apr 17, 2008)

My intent is to be a joke, get it the person logs in and their computer restarts. but i want it to be on the server so that they cant change it they would have to call me.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I suspected as much. Find something constructive to do at work. Look how much time you wasted (yours and mine).


----------



## CTGTprice (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, Sorry for wasteing yall's time. I am wanting to learn Dos and group policys better. i have been doing this work for a while but i am only 18 so im sure that i have a ton more to learn but i guess im on a good start. however i think i will stick with this site from now on there seems to be some very knowledgeable.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes, there are alot of good people here, but we like to use our time wisely. Not for foolish pranks. If you really want to do what you want to do read up on Group Policy or Login Scripts.


----------



## CTGTprice (Apr 17, 2008)

I understand, but does anyone know a goop place to look to learn group policy's and scrips? or book?


----------

